# Dog sweaters I make



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Prices are:
XS-$10
Small-$15
Medium-$20


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice I wish I could knit


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that looks cool, can we see it on calleigh x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Wanted to let you all know that I can make any color and size you would want for your chis! If interested in having me handknit a sweater for your dog, please let me know!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is so cute, do they have short sleves for the front legs? Would like to see one on as well.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Zoey's Mom said:


> That is so cute, do they have short sleves for the front legs? Would like to see one on as well.



I haven't made any with sleeves yet. Just these.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

They look Nice... 
How bout's teaching us all to knit???
heeeee... I always wished I'd learned how
to knit too. Blessings.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Are they done with knitting needles or on a loom?


----------



## KD DEESE (Dec 20, 2011)

I want one!!! I just sent you a message.
CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## chihuahuamama101 (Feb 7, 2012)

..... let us know if your willing to sell and ship, to us folks who don't know how to knit !!  yay sweaters,
ill try to remember to post a pic of the ones my mother in law knit for us last christmas, one had a pocket on the top with a little button and the other had little doggy bones... really cute. ... but sadly it was too small for Quatchi


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

chihuahuamama101 said:


> ..... let us know if your willing to sell and ship, to us folks who don't know how to knit !!  yay sweaters,
> ill try to remember to post a pic of the ones my mother in law knit for us last christmas, one had a pocket on the top with a little button and the other had little doggy bones... really cute. ... but sadly it was too small for Quatchi



Yes, I do sell and ship. Just let me know what size and color. To get a better fit also let me know your dogs measurements too.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Mydaddysjag said:


> Are they done with knitting needles or on a loom?



These are made with knitting needles.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I too would love to see one of your pups modeling it! What a fun project


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

For those wanting pics.. Here is pics of one on Bella.. she got it for her Secret Santa gift exchange.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Bella looks lovely in her knit sweater  x


----------

